# Zaproszenia na gmail

## anthrax_

Mam sporo zaproszen na gmaila. Chetni pisac  :Wink: 

----------

## kwach

a co one dają?

----------

## przemos

A więc ja jestem chętny - szczegóły na priv  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anthrax_

gmail - konto mail na googlach, duza pojemnosc ok 2,8GB, najszybsze wyszukiwanie wiadomosci

----------

## szolek

Ja też mam trochu.

----------

## kwach

a to nie mozna sie zarejestrowac bez zaproszenia? (prosze o wyrozumialosc.... nie wszystko trzeba wiedziec)

----------

## anthrax_

nie  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Podłączę się, jakby kto był zainteresowany to Mikołaj zapomniał u mnie ostatnio worka z prezentami i też mogę się podzielić  :Smile: 

----------

## binas77

I ja również mam kilka sztuk do podziału. Chętnych bardzo chętnie nimi obdzielę   :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

No to jak wszyscy rozdają to i ja sie udziele ;D

----------

## n0rbi666

No to i ja ... mam 95 zaproszeń - jak co, to uderzać (byle nie mocno :] )  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Sie okaże, że wszyscy mamy maile na gmailu i nie ma komu oddać zaproszeń  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vutives

Ja też mam zaproszeń a zaproszeń  :Very Happy: . Co komu wyślę, to znów dostaję nowe  :Smile: . Jak chcecie to piszcie.

----------

## Belliash

Ja mam prawie 100, jakby ktos tez chcial  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

Cholera a ja od pół roku szukam kogoś z zaproszeniami na GMail.  :Very Happy: 

Ale już mam - dzięki anthrax__'owi.  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

No właśnie - ja też publicznie podziękuję anthrax_ za zaproszenie.

----------

## anthrax_

spoko   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

/me też ma 

maila znacie, jabbera też, a jak nie, to PM.

----------

## Odinist

Ja mam łącznie prawie 600   :Laughing:  (sześćset)

----------

## BeteNoire

Tylko po co? Jakiś podbój świata przez Gmail? Owszem, to dość wygodne konto i w miarę nieźle zarządzane ale żeby aż tak?

----------

## rzabcio

Ja tam chciałem do kompletu z kalendarzem Google. Nawiasem mówiąc bardzo fajna sprawa. Szczególnie opcja dzielenia kalendarza z kimś innym.

Choćby z jednego banalnego powodu. Z bliskimi umówiłem się, że każdy wpisuje znane mu urodziny/imieniny/itp. I wreszcie przestałem zapominać o takich świętach!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

maja cos takiego jak gmailfs

calkiem fajna sprawa

mozecie uzywac konta jak dysku sieciowego

2,8 gb dysk  :Smile: 

ebuild byl gdzies chyba na unsupported software czy bugzie, nie pamietam juz dokladnie

sie dolaczam, moge jakies 50 zaproszen rozdac  :Smile: 

----------

## tomekb

kto nie ma? ;] nie wiem czy w takiej sytuacji jest sens się ogłaszać, ale co tam  :Razz: 

----------

## XianN

Hehehe, widze, ze zaproszen nie zabraknie  :Wink:  Gdyby jednak to PM, tez mam troche tego  :Wink: 

----------

